# Heizkessel Master und Slave nach Betriebsstunden umschalten



## Flokki (13 Februar 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Thema Siemens LOGO. für eine Heizzentrale, bestehend aus 3Kesseln suche ich eine Möglichkeit die Kesselfreigabe über Betriebsstunden zu zählen. Einer der Kessel besitzt eine SPS aus dem Hause B&R. Alle drei Kessel haben die Möglichkeit die Betriebsstunden und ein Kesselfreigabesignal zu senden/empfangen.

Der Heizungsbauer hatte mir die Information gegeben, mit Hilfe des SPS-Steuerungsmodul Siemens LOGO! 0BA6 24C6ED1052-1CC01-0BA6 24 V/DC folgende Möglichkeiten der übergeordneten Regelung zu realisieren.

1.) automatische Auswahl von Masterkessel und Slavekessel1 + Slavekessel 2 nach Betriebsstunden

Dabei soll die Logo die Freigabesignale wie folgt geben:

a) Kessel 1 dann Kessel 2 dann Kessel 3
b) Kessel 2 dann Kessel 3 dann Kessel 1
c) Kessel 3 dann Kessel 2 dann Kessel 1

Kann der Siemens Regelbaustein dies so realisieren? Hört sich für mich erst einmal sehr einfach an!
Wie aufwändig wäre eine Programmierung des Steuerungsmoduls Siemens Logo!
Benötigt man hierzu eine zusätzliche Software?

Wie Ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt bin ich auf diesem Gebiet absoluter Leihe. Wäre euch für eure Unterstützung dankbar.

LG Florian


----------



## acid (13 Februar 2018)

Und wie senden deine Kessel ihre Betriebsstunden? Impuls jede Stunde?

Die Externe Freigabe würde ich über eine Logo! mit Relaisausgängen machen, da diese Potentialfrei sein muss. 
Welche Versorgungsspannung steht denn für die Logo zur Verfügung?


----------



## Flokki (13 Februar 2018)

Und wie senden deine Kessel ihre Betriebsstunden? Impuls jede Stunde?

- Sowohl bei der SPS4000 als auch bei der H3000 muss die LOGO die Zeitmitzählen.
  Dafür erhält Sie einen potentialfreien Kontakt, der geschlossen ist, sobald die Betriebsstunden zu zählen sind. (24V bzw. auch 230V möglich)

Die Externe Freigabe würde ich über eine Logo! mit Relaisausgängen machen, da diese Potentialfrei sein muss. 

- Die LOGO soll den pot. freien Kontakt der Kesselregelungen schalten ( 24V)


Für die Versorgungsspannung soll ein Netzgerät genutzt werden. Hutschienen-Netzteil (DIN-Rail) Siemens LOGO!Power 24V/4 A 24 V/DC 4 A 96 W 1 x


----------



## noel213 (13 Februar 2018)

Flokki schrieb:


> Wie Ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt bin ich auf diesem Gebiet absoluter Leihe. Wäre euch für eure Unterstützung dankbar.



Was sagt Siemens dazu? Das ist die erste Adresse die ich anlaufen würde bei Unklarheiten.


----------



## Flokki (14 Februar 2018)

Danke Noel213. Manchmal ist man ein wenig blind!!!

Habe nun einen Kontakt bei Siemens.


----------

